# How do you attach your labels?



## sly22guy

Ive seen a couple different setups, im leaning towards just using reg paper and a glue stick? anyone else do this? How do they hold up? i was told that if you use reg paper it should be coated with something similar to laquar or such


----------



## Runningwolf

If your using an ink jet printer it is best to coat your labels as you mentioned. You can find different sprays to waterproof pictures at Home Depot or your craft store. Some folks use glue sticks or milk for attaching them. I use Avery labels (6 to a page) and peel and stick. They are also easy to remove after a short soaking.


----------



## Wade E

I use pre gummed label paper, print onto them, cut out with a guillotine and just dampen the back and apply. They are sold in standard size printing paper and come in a few colors and if you use a laser printer you are good to go but if inkjet and you plan on getting them damp then spray them. I use an inkjet and keep them in my cellar and then put some in the fridge depending on what they are they dont run for mew but if they get wet they run fast. These labels stick well but do come off easy with a quick hot water soak. I reuse my bottles so thats important to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here is a link to the paper I use.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I use the Avery labels. They print well from my printer, stick well and soak off easily in warm soapy water.


----------



## Tom

I print them on HIGH WHITE paper, take it to Staples and copy them on their color laser (ink dont run)
Then cut and I use a GLUE STICK to adhere to the bottle.
Easy to remove !


----------



## Wade E

Ooops, forgot to post the link to the label paper I use! 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdListSub.asp?GC_Category=Supplies&SubCategory=Paper


----------



## Horkalugi

I print my labels on a sheet of 1 3/4 x 1/2" Avery Easy Peel labels and then attach them to the shrink cap. No glue to the bottle and easily removed.


----------



## Omerta

I use standard ink jet paper. After I print the labels I spray them with hair spray. This prevents the ink from spreading. I use Aussie brand hair spray as it smells like grapes. I then use milk with a touch of flour as adhesive.


----------



## bein_bein

I've done it all 3 ways Sly and here's what I have found...

*Printing on paper and using milk*

Pros: 
A ream of paper and quart of milk is fairly inexpensive.
I can make the labels what ever size my graphics end up being. I don't have to fit them to a specific format.
Labels come off easily in warm water! 


Cons
It can be a pain in the a$$ trying to figure out the best way to get the labels sufficiently coated w/milk (i.e. cloth/sponge/dipping technique...)
It's tedious cleaning the bottles afterward to get the dried milk haze off them.
I have had some labels stay firmly affixed and have had others fall of after 6 months or so...
 Each label has to be cut out from the sheet you print them on.



*Printing on paper and using a glue stick*(I use Office Max washable non-toxic glues stick)

Pros:
The glues sticks and a ream of paper again, are fairly inexpensive.
Glue sticks are a little more controllable than milk 
I can make the labels what ever size my graphics end up being. I don't have to fit them to a specific format. 
Labels come off easily in warm water!
Once the label is on...it stays on


Cons
Once the label is on...it stays on...no re-adjusting to get it straight
It takes a little practice to get the right amount of glue on...enough to stick but not enough to ooze out when you press the label on
Glues stick ooze-age is tough to clean off the bottle
Again...you have to cut out every freakin' label...ugh!



*Using Self-adhesive labels*( Office Max inkjet shipping labels same size as Avery 8164)

Pros: 
NO CUTTING LABELS!!! 
Clean your bottle, stick on the label and you're done!
Labels come off easily with a 15 min soak in warm water! 
The labels I use have a little bit nicer finish than paper (even the 24lb/96 bright stuff)
Once the label is on...it stays on
...Did I mention....no cutting labels??


Cons
Once the label is on...it stays on...no re-adjusting to get it straight
Your graphics have to be sized to fit the specific 3.33"x4" size
It can be a little tricky getting the graphics aligned properly on the template for printing



Everyone has their own preferences... For small batches I will usually do the glue stick method. but when I have 30-60 bottles to label...  ..I'll be using the self adhesive labels!!  
p.s. still haven't found a good sealer ...tried the hairspray but I wasn't happy with the results...when I find something I'll share it with the forum..


----------



## Luc

I use the milk procedure described above.

I do not have an issue with the cons.

Take some cotton wool, dip it in the milk and spread the milk with that on the back of the label. You can make the labels soaking wet.

Cutting is indeed needed as you print on an a4 sheet. However that is easily done with a photo cutter.

I never had any labels falling off.

The milk is easily cleaned off the bottles as I soak them in a soda ash solution anyhow before using them again.

Luc


----------



## Green Mountains

Luc, can you expand on the "soda ash" solution? I'm an American and not sure what that is.

Personally, I've done the milk adhesive for my last few batches and like it. As Luc said you can get the labels soaking wet, that seems to make them STAY on better than dabbing the label with milk. Here's a video that I posted awhile back on the subject......also, I make my labels and save them to a memory stick and have Staples or another office store print them...they come out just as I intended
---> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzchsYLS3Xc[/ame]


----------



## rawlus

i use avery address labels over the capsule on the bottle neck for all bottles, notes varietal, vintage, abv, our winery name, and a lot# that contains start and bottle date.
for gift bottles i have two sets of custom decorative bottle labels using my own artwork that are professionally printed by bottleyourbrand.com. these make the wine pretty much 
indistinguishable from a commercial bottle. but the bulk of wine uses just the neck labels which peel off easily when you take off the shrink capsule.


----------



## sly22guy

Green Mountains nice video. That looks pretty simple.
Oh and found this online.

"Soda ash is a versatile product that can be produced inexpensively and used for a number of different applications. More properly known as sodium carbonate, soda ash is a sodium salt of carbonic acid."

Guess i shouldve known this since im a jeweler.


----------



## bein_bein

That's a nice video Green. That exactly the technique I used for applying the milk. For applying it to the bottle though, I lay the bottle on top of a folded towel, apply the label then I roll the bottle across the towel to remove any air bubbles and excess milk. I wonder if this might be what is causing some of my labels to prematurely depart from the bottle??


----------



## Horkalugi

Bein Bein, if you're talking about a sealer for the shrink caps, you're probably gonna need a commercial heat gun. I do pond liners and I have heat gun that gets hot enough to fuse plastic and set at about 3/4 power, will heat shrink the capsule with 2 quick blasts, top to bottom. If I didn't have that, I'd probably try a propane torch set at a very low setting.


----------



## rawlus

for shrink capsules, a pot of boiling water on the stove is easy and provides an even shrink.

fashion a little holder out of a coat hanger so you can hold the capsule on the bottle while you invert it and dip the neck into the boiling water. takes about 1 second for it to instantly shrink evenly and tightly.

i think they sell a little tool to hold the capsule on for this method, but my homemade one seems to work fine.


----------



## TheTooth

I print up self-adhesive labels. They go on easy and come off easy. I just made a template with my logo, so all I have to do is change the name/varietal/vintage and print them up.

For shrink caps, I also made a holder from a coat hanger. Just dip the neck of the bottle in a pot of boiling water and it's done.


----------



## Luc

Soda ash:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_carbonate

Also called washing soda. 

It is very common over here for cleaning purposes, found in any grocery.

Luc


----------



## Runningwolf

Green Mountain, Very nice video. It seems like a lot more work than just using Avery labels. With them I can just lay six bottles down on my labeling rack appy the peel and stick label and move on. I also use a heat gun for the shrink capsules and it works very well and quickly. I set all 30 bottles up on the table, slip the capsules on and then hit each one with the gun. I have never tried the hot water trick as I did not want the water running down on my label. I know a lot of people do it your way with great results.


----------



## TheTooth

Runningwolf said:


> I have never tried the hot water trick as I did not want the water running down on my label.



I use boiling water for the shrink wrap, but I do it before I put on my labels for that same reason. No reason to change if you've got a heat gun, though. I only use the boiling water method because I don't have a heat gun.


----------



## gonzo46307

I print all my labels at work on the color laser printer using regular paper, then just cut and glue stick. I've been using the boiling water method for the shrink wraps with good success, but I always apply the label afterward to avoid water damage.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Green Mountains

I tried the avery labels but I fear they adhere too well. DO they come off easily? Also, I'd use a heat gun if I had one too.....hair dryers just don't get hot enough.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Avery labels go on easily and slip off with warm soapy water with no leftover adhesive. I've used them for years.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Avery labels go on easily and slip off with warm soapy water with no leftover adhesive. I've used them for years.



Ditto...I agree


----------



## BobF

Horkalugi said:


> I print my labels on a sheet of 1 3/4 x 1/2" Avery Easy Peel labels and then attach them to the shrink cap. No glue to the bottle and easily removed.


 
I like this idea! 

I've been using avery laser labels. No problems, but sticking a label to the capsule sure would shorten the bottle soaking time.


----------



## sly22guy

Thanks for all the great ideas!!!


----------



## kiljoy

At work, UPS gives us reams of free sticky back paper for printing shipping labels. I run them through the color laser copier/printer and cut them out. 

As for the shrink capsules, I tried the hot water, but water got in the little vent holes in the top. I much prefer my wife’s hairdryer.


----------



## NSwiner

Al Fulchino
You must have meant to post this somewhere else cause it doesn't make sense in this thead .Nice little winery though .

For me since I only do kits I buy them donr up nicely for the type of wine I'm doing then peel & stick or wet the back with water to stick them on .The shrink caps I use my electric kettle the top lifts up so I just stick the bottle neck against the edge and slide it in so keeps it in place .Next time I'm going to try the hanger idea to see if it works any better for me .


----------



## Wade E

I use this to do my shrink wraps.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

*Heat Guns for Heat Shrinking*

I used to fly R/C model airplanes and needed a heat gun to keep the wing covering tight. The heat guns are not really all that expensive and are great for heat shrink tubing, drying off wet clothing spots, warming up something that is cooler than you want it to be, or even shrinking the shrouds on wine bottles.
Sure, boiling water works great, but with a heat gun all you do is plug it in and go. Most heat guns have a fan setting to cool the nozzle down when you are finished.
You can probably find a heat gun at your local hobby shop or craft store. If not, try eBay... if that is not sucessful try an online hobby shop like Tower, Hobby People, Hobby Lobby, etc. You will be glad you did.


----------



## AlFulchino

yep...wrong place..that is weird..i was trying t post in a topic that asked if anyoenhad wine cellars.....oh well


----------



## NSwiner

thats what I thought so didn't want it not to be read in right place .


----------



## Wade E

I moved it for you Al.


----------



## rappdaddy

I take the easy way out. I produce any size label I want in Windows Publisher, download to a flash drive and go to Kinkos. They print while I wait and you don't have to worry about running out of ink or the ink running when it gets wet. I found it hard to believe too, but it's true. It costs about sixty cents a page for 8 1/2 X 11 sheets. I take them home and cut them on a cutting board (X-mas gift) and use spray glue from a hobby shop or Jo-Ann fabrics. I put the labels face side down on old drawings from a steel fabricating shop. (they throw tons of these away)I'll use an old mitre box to set the bottle in so that I have something square to line up the label.
I too use a heat gun. It came from Sears. I think I paid $20 for it. (some time ago) I used to use Avery labels, but I didn't like being restricted to a particular size, always seemed to have trouble with the printer printing exactly on the label, then the ink would run unless they were coated and never liked removing Avery labels either. With spray adhesive, they are very easy to remove.


----------



## TheTooth

I bought my peel-and-stick labels here:

http://www.onlinelabels.com/bottles.htm

I print them on my inkjet and I haven't seen ink run on them. When I soak them to remove the label, the image blurs in an overnight soak, but that's about it.


----------



## Lurker

I use 32lb. hi gloss laser paper in my inkjet printer. It gives a very good white background if you don't use color over the whole label. I also use milk and apply it with a 1/2 in artists brush. Easily applyed, easily removed, looks good and easy to do. I cut it with a $10 paper cutter from Staples.


----------



## Runningwolf

Anyone looking for a good heat gun for shrink capsules Home Depot has Milwaukee heat guns on clearance at half price. About $35. This is a high quality gun if you were ever looking for one.


----------



## Chateau Joe

Color laser prints and a glue stick.


----------



## skiboarder72

some great tips in here, thanks for everyone that posted, I'll def have to try this out in the future


----------

